
Two bytes are better than one - iamelgringo
http://allfunny.net/pics2/oldcomputerads/old-computer-ads-2.jpg
======
Hexstream
Feature Request: Automatically append " [pic]" at the end of the title of
submissions that link to a URL with an extension known to denote a picture
(such as jpg).

